# Need help with this joint



## YouthfullMind (Dec 26, 2017)

My wife is really set on having me make 2 of these as nightstands for our bedroom. I already have the walnut for these and am ready to get started on these in a few weeks. I've been trying to figure out the best way to approach the lower shelf to the legs. I would appreciate some input if this is a good approach or if i'm over thinking it. Here is my plan:
1. start with square stock for the legs 8/4
2. cut lower shelf to size
3. miter the corners of the lower shelf at 45 deg, and bevel to match the splay of the legs
4. the length of the miter cut will be 2" to match the thickness of the square leg stock
5. cut mortise for floating tenon on each corner of the lower shelf and corresponding inner face on each leg
6. I don't have a lathe so I will use a roundover bit to achieve a semi-round appearance of the legs staying short of where the bottom shelf attaches to the leg on the inner face. 
7. dry fit the bottom shelf to the legs
8. Finish rounding out the areas unable to reach with the router by using a rasp, finishing with sandpaper/scraper
9. glue bottom shelf to the legs, finish sanding, and attach top. 
10. Drink a celebratory beer and hope the wife likes them


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Ha you wish. 
Seriously build the piece in a less expensive wood as many times as it takes to get it right. Poplar is a good choice that what I use. 
Good luck


----------



## YouthfullMind (Dec 26, 2017)

I was going to do some practicing in pine first. I nearly had to donate an organ to pay for the walnut.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That's funny your right walnut is pretty expensive these days . Are you use you want to use pine it's horrible to get clean cuts in pine. Poplar much more friendly.
It's a nice table your wife has good taste.
Good luck


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

I think your approach is workable. I agree that a practice run or 2 would be advisable.


----------



## jacksdvds (Jun 13, 2015)

Buy a tom of duck tape. Try dowels to hole shelf to legs.


----------

